# Hilti TE 2-A22 Akku Bohrhammer Set (2x Akku, TE-CX Bohrer Set, Ladegerät, Koffer...



## davidhellmann (19. Januar 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330860575919#ht_1220wt_1414


----------

